# Criticism of therapy by a former therapist (video)



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

I think he's right about the problems in mental health field. Some of these are my thoughts on therapy too as someone who's in therapy for more than a year (if it helped me then only a little bit so far). Now I'm thinking whether or not I should quit it :crying: which means I'll be doomed for no change in my life and my problems and possible suicide. And I don't think it's a question of how ''professional'' one is because I don't think I can find a better one than I already have. Like where can you search for such unicorns and you just have to go through them all?






I usually write about theory on this forum, on how to cure traumas and mental disorders. I still have the same opinion. But practically this ''healing relationship'' is really hard to achieve, especially if your problems are severe compared to more mild ones. Even in a long-term therapy based on attachment. I feel that because of the ''boundaries'' he's talking about. Therapists actually have such a term and it's a real thing. I found that I need more empathy and involvement than I get. But more in my case means that the therapist will have to cross the boundaries. That's why before recently, for about a year, I was mostly doing a therapy job to my therapist by withholding my emotions and she was always encouraging me to open up more. But when I opened up recently, apparently it was too much.

Of course, I don't want to put my therapist under distress if she doesn't want it. But that just leaves me frustrated that I used to believe in it for so long and payed money for it, but nothing helped and, more importantly, nothing will help me. I don't feel bad about her because she believes in her method, she reads a lot, educates herself on it and I think she's a good professional, but for clients with other problems than mine because I need too much.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey everyone again!

Just wanted to say that you might find this guy's channel helpful in general. He has videos on how to choose a therapist, how you can decide of your current therapist is good or not for you, what's important in therapy and other helpful videos on therapy unless you disagree with his point of view.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)




----------

